# What are the personality types from the movie Gravity, 2013?



## Jennex (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!

So this has been bugging me for a while… what do you think the MBTI types are for Dr. Ryan Stone (Sandra Bullock) and Matt Kowalski (George Clooney) from Gravity? I'm thinking Bullock's playing an INTx and Clooney's an ENFJ.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Dr. Stone struck me as an ISTJ. Kowalski probably an ENTJ (which might be Clooney's type too).


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

My uber quick impression

The woman (forgot her name): ISTJ 6w7, more phobic than CP
The man (forgot his name): ESTJ 1w2


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Clooney definitely struck me as an extroverted thinker who uses S, I'm just struggling to differentiate between Si or Se. Bullock definitely an introvert using Si. That's all I could gather from it really.


----------

